# Erfahrungen mit flirtpub.de



## KaiserPin (19 September 2017)

Hat jemand von euch da auch Erfahrung wie man aus dem Abo rauskommt ?


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2017)

Lies halt nach: https://www.flirtpub.de/info_acdc.php?PHPSESSID=487n0uta9k93g1nndoe8qfp3c4&nav=2&key=, unter § 3 Laufzeit, Kündigung


----------



## KaiserPin (20 September 2017)

Die Frage wär vielmehr, kommt man da fristlos raus, zB wenn die Dating profile sowieso nur Fake sind


----------



## Hippo (20 September 2017)

Augen auf beim Klicken ...


_§ 6 Leistungen des Anbieters 

a.) Flirtpub

(1) Im Rahmen der Webseite flirtpub.de bietet der Anbieter seinen registrieren Nutzern Zugriff auf eine Datenbank, in der diese unmittelbar mit anderen Nutzern in Kontakt treten können. Die vom Anbieter betriebene Datenbank enthält Kontaktanzeigen anderer Nutzer. *Wie allgemein in Internetkontaktmärkten üblich, setzt der Leistungsanbieter auch in diesem Angebot Animateure ein, die Anzeigen schreiben und auf Anzeigen antworten*, um die Attraktivität des Kontaktmarktes zu steigern. Die Nutzer können sich die Profile anderer Nutzer ansehen und mit diesen über unterschiedliche Kommunikationswege in Kontakt treten. Ein Anspruch des Nutzers auf erfolgreiche Vermittlung besteht nicht.
_
Da stehts doch ganz deutlich in den AGB ...


----------



## jupp11 (20 September 2017)

http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/geld...en--so-enttarnen-sie-fakeprofile-6904234.html


> Selbst wenn sich der Betrugsverdacht erhärtet wird es für die Nutzer schwer sein, beweisen zu können, dass sie auf ein Fakeprofil hereingefallen sind. Und so schwinden auch die Chancen auf eine Entschädigung oder eine Rückzahlung des bezahlten Gelds.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (23 September 2017)

Geld zurück gibt es wohl nicht, aber ich würde auch keinesfalls weiter Geld bezahlen. 

Die Klausel in den AGB ist überraschend, da man ein Kontaktportal zur Partnersuche und nicht zur Unterhaltung aufsucht und sie ist gleichzeitig ein Beleg dafür, daß Du vom Anbieter getäuscht worden bist. Also schön brav Screenshots von den AGB und von den Versprechungen der Website machen, damit Du im Falle eines späteren Rechtsstreits gute Karten hast. 

Ich persönlich würde  einen Anwalt oder die Verbraucherzentrale bitten, Dir ein Schreiben aufzusetzen, mit dem Du den Vertrag wegen Täuschung anfechtest:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vertrag

Nebelwolf


----------



## Guilia (1 Dezember 2018)

Naja aber akzeptiert is nu mal akzeptiert


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2018)

... und "überraschende Klausel" ist "überraschende Klausel" ...




> Die Klausel in den AGB ist überraschend, da man ein Kontaktportal zur Partnersuche und nicht zur Unterhaltung aufsucht



*§  305c
Überraschende und mehrdeutige Klauseln* 

(1) Bestimmungen in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die nach den Umständen, insbesondere nach dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild des Vertrags, so ungewöhnlich sind, dass der Vertragspartner des Verwenders mit ihnen nicht zu rechnen braucht, werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil.


----------



## hFranz (21 Januar 2019)

und wieso kommen die damit durch ?


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2019)

Weil aus den verschiedensten Gründen keiner den A.... in der Hose hat das durchzustreiten.
Und strafbar ist es nicht.


----------



## Beccah (25 Februar 2020)

Nicht zahlen! Da passiert gar nichts!


----------



## Adello (26 Februar 2020)

Sowas macht so gut wie alle Singelbörsen. Das ist ein Fakt.


----------



## Michael12m (14 April 2020)

Es gibt ein Paar Single Börsen die seriös sind es gibt zb ....
*Modaction: Werbung entfernt, da hier nicht erwünscht. Siehe NUB... BT/MOD*. 

LG Michael


----------



## jupp11 (14 April 2020)

Lad den Müll woanders ab


----------



## zeljaa (18 August 2020)

Das ist doch Müll die Seiote


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2020)

zeljaa schrieb:


> Das ist doch Müll die Seiote


Ja klar! Aber du kennst dich ja eh aus.


zeljaa schrieb:


> Auf Google kannst du auch nach einer Lösung suchen, solltest du immer noch so ein problem haben


----------



## jupp11 (18 August 2020)

Allzuviel Zeit hat sie nicht investiert


> Frisch registriert · 28
> Mitglied seit                        Heute um 16:11
> Zuletzt gesehen                   Heute um 16:14


----------

